# hurricane/bear lakes?



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Planning taking the kids camping this weekend and maybe doing a little bank fishing. I havnt been to these lakes in years, so whats the better lake for tent camping and little bank fishing,any info is appreciated


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I like hurricane. The south camping area is tents only and there are fishing fingers. Watch out for gators.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks may give that a shot


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Bear lake has a nice dock. I would consider Karick lake for the kids. Nice dock on the north side; no gators.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

May want to ride over Wednesday and put up your tent and pay for a couple of extra days. Gonna be a crowded Memorial Day weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like Hurricane better for fishing and camping, there are gators but they are not a problem.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Catch anything?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think he's going Memorial Day weekend


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Definately Hurricane. I have never had a Gator problem. Snakes is a different story.


----------

